# Need to ID and buy plow points



## ridge runner (Jan 4, 2009)

Can anyone help me with a good resource to buy plow points/shares?
I have a 3 bottom with the only identifier I can find on it on the back of the mold board. It says BX16. I need some points for it. The only thing I can find on the web is a hit on Grand Detour Plows but no one from that web site is answering email and the phone doesn't connect. 
I've been trying to match up the hole pattern but no results that make me willing to send for them.
Any help would be appreciated.
Phil


----------

